# featherfin squeaker (Synodontis eupterus)



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

In a South American tank with one 5.5" GT and 3 3" Pictus cats and now only 5 BA Tetras? He is about 4-4.5". If so, are the water parameters a close enough of a match that everyone remains happy. The Eupterus that I saw that I am interested in at the LFS was with SA/CA American Cichlids. Also, will the Pictus cats and the featherfin get along, or is one in more danger than the other?
I have a 55 gallon by the way.

Thanks

Art


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You didn't list your water parameters, so I can't really comment on it.

Keep in mind that eupterus are a Riverine fish, not from the Rift Lakes. The Riverine systems typically have water conditions in the 6.0 - 7.5, not the hard waters of the Rift Lakes. So, if you have neutral water, that the rest of your fish like, you should be fine.

Note, they get to 9" though... big catfish for a 55 gallon.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I ended up with a 5" striped raphael catfish, so lets hope things work out with him. I just put him in, so it might be the last time I see him in a few months.

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, he ended up doing a lot of swimming in his new tank when I put him in, and seeing that I have this tank in the computer room, the light from the monitor is enough for me to see him at night. Seems to be a cool cat, and hopefully things work out. Swam around the tank and other fish like not a care in the world. Even the GT tried to move him, and he just didnt seem to be bothered by her at all. 
I have places for him to hide from the lights, just not places to disappear for life.

Art


----------

